# track question



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi all.. If your track makes a 27 inch circle app. Is that a 027 track. How do you tell the size of the track without measuring the height of the rails?
I`m getting overloaded with track and would like to know.

I`m talking 3 rail o gauge. many thanks,sanepilot


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

If it makes a 27 inch circle then it should be O-27 track. 
There is O gauge and O-27 gauge. They are both the same width but O-27 uses smaller pins and is not as tall. It won't take you long at all to pick a piece up and tell whether it is O or O-27.


----------

